
The future is software engineers who can't code - ZnZirconium
https://qz.com/778380/the-future-is-software-engineers-who-cant-code/
======
kristianpaul
Professional developers jobs are still safe. Most people still cannot code
without engineers assisting. QuickBase surveyed its customers and found about
75% of them rely on IT specialists to start their projects, do about two-
thirds of the work, then hand them off for the “last mile.”

